# 43 Out of the River



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Here he is boys, pretty nice fish, measured 43


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Great fish!!! Even better release. 43 is a solid 18-22lbs. I'm surprised that river water isn't too warm to support a fish like that in July. Not that I want to blow your spot, but what river are you fishing? PM me please, if you want to keep it hush hush...

Thanks,

Dock Time


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

nice fish!! i too would like to know what river you were fishing?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Upper Grand River possibly?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's an awesome muskie right there. Way to go man!

CG


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

nice fish jim, It was nice talking to you at gandermountain the other day.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes yes. Gander Mountain's excellent selection of muskie lures. haha. that was a joke. Chappy, I am glad your wife didn't see what the muskie did to my hand, she'd never want to hold one! Ha!


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

How many times did that fish pull your feet right out from under you?  

But seriously, nice fish!

jm


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catch and great release! I wouldn't tell anyone about the location if you want the fishing to stay that good!!!


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

upper grand is what iam thinking

THERE'S ONE!!!


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

Muskie are all gone in the upper Grand.


----------

